# Flashes - Photo prompt Challenge - vote



## Darren White (Oct 22, 2019)

Please cast your vote. You are allowed to vote for max. three photos.

For the details of the challenge, and to see the full-size Pictures, see this thread:
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/184611-FLASHES-invites-you-to-join-a-challenge?p=2250071







*Photo 1

*



*Photo 2*



*Photo 3
*



*Photo 4

*



*Photo 5

*



*Photo 6*



*Photo 7*



*Photo 8

*



*Photo 9*



*Photo 10

*
​


----------



## PiP (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted


----------



## Darren White (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted


----------



## Gumby (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted.


----------



## Aquilo (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted


----------



## Ma'am (Oct 22, 2019)

Voted.


----------



## PiP (Nov 10, 2019)

The winning entry for the picture to be used for our first Ekphrastic challenge on Flashes is an outside submission by
Sherise McKinney-Coapman @sherisemart on Instagram.

Congratulations, Sherise!




Stay tuned for our next challenge.


----------



## Cavex (Nov 21, 2019)

All these looked really good.


----------

